# Bloqueo (LSD) URGENTE



## Surroca (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola como estan, soy de Costa Rica y ando buscando un bloqueo (LSD) para un Sentra B13. Queria ver si era posible que alguien me ayudara para ver donde puedo conseguir uno usado o nuevo (preferiblemente nuevo) en buen estado!!! De verdad me urge. Si alguien sabe de alguna pagina donde pueda conseguir uno o alguien q los vendo, les agradeceria si me hicieran saber!

Gracias!


----------



## Surroca (Oct 12, 2006)

Yo otra vez....Nueve personas han visto el post!!! Porfavor ayundenme, de verdad lo necesito y alguien por ahi tiene que saber!!

Gracias


----------

